
Considerations for programming language design: a rebuttal - BruceEel
https://medium.com/hackernoon/considerations-for-programming-language-design-a-rebuttal-5fb7ef2fd4ba
======
BruceEel
Not a D expert, I'm currently using D for a side-project and having a great
time learning as I go. IMVHO Walter Bright is right and much of 'So You Want
To Write Your Own Language?' still holds.

